# Dir. of Campus Safety & Security Amer. Univ. of IRAQ



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I haven't read the posting, just posted it here, but I'm guessing you need to be a combat veteran with black ops training to qualify. *


*Director of Campus Safety and Security*
Institution:
American University of Iraq Baghdad

Location:
Baghdad, Iraq

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/16/2021 (Reposted Job: Initially posted on 10/15/2020)

Type:
Full-Time

_Why the American University of Iraq - Baghdad?_

Opening its doors in 2021, the new American University of Iraq - Baghdad (AUIB) began as a dream of influential individuals in Iraqi and United States business, industry, and government who want to see a world-class institution of higher learning established in the city, reminiscent of the days when Baghdad was an educational mecca and flourishing capital of the Muslim world. With a great library, palatial college buildings and student centers, state-of-the-art classrooms, laboratories, and athletic facilities, AUIB will be a beautiful campus attracting students, faculty, and staff from throughout the world. We invite you to join us in this exciting new venture.

We invite applications and nominations for the position of:

Director of Campus Safety and Security

This position will report directly to the Vice President of Administration and Finance.

This position will be based in Baghdad, Iraq.

You will be responsible for the following:


Develops and review policies, procedures, and processes for the Campus Safety and Security Division.
Evaluates service quality and initiate necessary communication and/or corrective actions in a timely manner. 
Oversees the security management of major events and ascertain the nature of risk, threats and vulnerabilities against properties and persons through risk assessment and management.
Manages and controls major incidents, emergencies and crisis situations through crisis management team and coordinator.
Liaises with government agencies and supporting forces in emergency and crisis situations. (i.e. local, national security forces, BWE, etc.)
Coordinates Security Risk Reviews of university facilities and agrees upon a plan of action in conjunction with the President's office.
Creates and manages an internal campus police force to carefully manage sensitive community and cultural issues. The Director of Campus Safety and Security will be the main liaison person to mitigate culturally sensitive issues within the campus and represent the best interests of the university faculty, staff, and students. 
Manages the implementation of key performance measures, tracking tools, scorecards and reporting methods in cooperation with deployed Security Personnel to enhance security team effectiveness and performance. 
Meets regularly with Campus Police force representatives for reviews of current practices and policies and address any actual or potential problems.
Prepares daily, weekly, and monthly reports for the senior leadership (President, VPs, etc.) to discuss status of security operations on campus.
Ensures training modules and defined training needs of security staff in line with university requirements are met.
Develop and review policies, procedures and processes for the Security Services Division.
Evaluate service quality and initiate necessary communication and/or corrective actions in a timely manner. 
Oversee the security management of major events and ascertain the nature of risk, threats and vulnerabilities against properties and persons through risk assessment and management.
Manage and control major incidents, emergencies and crisis situations through crisis management team.
Liaise with government agencies and supporting forces in emergency and crisis situations.
Ensure that all service level agreements and performance measures are adhered to as per contractual agreement with the client.
Coordinate function to perform Security Risk Reviews of client's facilities and agree on the security plans to be implemented.
Manage the implementation of key performance measures, tracking tools, scorecards, and reporting methods in cooperation with deployed Security Personnel to enhance security team effectiveness and performance. 
Meet regularly with the client and management representatives for account reviews, and address any actual or potential problems.
Conduct periodic meetings with subordinates to follow up the smooth running of activities and discuss their suggestions as well as adopt appropriate procedures and executive plans with respect to these suggestions.
Conduct performance appraisals for subordinates according to scheduled plans and recommend necessary actions as per applied practices.
The Ideal Candidate:


Minimum 5 years' experience at senior management level, preferably in the Manned Security Industry.
University Degree with ten years of Military / Police service or 15 years of Military / Police service.
Good knowledge of the security industry
Native English speaker
The excellent interpersonal, organization, and analytical skills.
Manpower Administration including Scheduling, Deployment and Operational Management Skills 
Management & Leadership Skills
Computer literacy: Microsoft applications (word processing, excel, spreadsheets, PPT&#8230.
Capable of working effectively and productively with team members from diverse cultural environments.
_Application Procedure_: Applications should include a cover letter addressing the position's requirements, curriculum vitae, and contact information for three (3) professional references. Applications will be accepted until the position is filled. Confidential review of materials and screening of candidates will begin immediately.

Please send your application and supporting documents to the following email address: [email protected]

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
American University of Iraq Baghdad

Email Address:
[email protected]

Apply through HigherEdJobs


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Do they have to abide by the Cleary Act?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> Do they have to abide by the Cleary Act?
> 
> 
> > No, they do report to the UN Committee on Womens Edcuation though......
> ...


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

But what about hats?


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

k12kop said:


> But what about hats?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

k12kop said:


> But what about hats?


Chapter 90? And can I get a CIWS on the roof of my patrol car?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It’s an unarmed position...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

CCCSD said:


> It's an unarmed position...


Boo.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Goose said:


> Boo.


M...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

How many folks out there have slipped this notice under the door of their current chief?

Anonymously, of course.


----------

